# Neue Ausrüstung für Forellensee



## Avat-vila (6. Dezember 2020)

Moin,

ich liege mit meiner Ausrüstung im Klinsch. Diese ist in die Jahre gekommen - sie wurde mir vor mehr als 15 Jahren geschenkt - und muss ersetzt werden. Ich war am Wochenende am Forellensee und habe die Krise mit nicht mehr ordentlich funktionierender Bremse bekommen.

Einsatzgebiet: Forellensee
Einsatzart: Grundangeln mit Bodentaster
Wie oft genutzt: 1-2 mal im Jahr - es reicht also eine günstige Ausrüstung

Was könnt ihr mir an 2 x Rolle + Schnur empfehlen? Die Rute werde ich wohl behalten, da die noch heile sind. Forellengröße ist bis zu 6 kg.


LG


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Dezember 2020)

Bei 1-2 mal im Jahr würde ich mal versuchen die Bremsscheiben zu reinigen und neu zu fetten. Da ist bestimmt das Fett nicht mehr das beste. Dann sollte das wieder gehen. Ansonsten schau dir mal die daiwa Ninja rollen an, mit 0,18er oder 0,20er monofiler sollte das passen.


----------



## Avat-vila (7. Dezember 2020)

Ja, Fett und Öl sollte ich vlt nochmal probieren, aber viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht.

Bei der Rolle ansonsten die DAIWA Ninja LT 2500? Und dann 10-20 g Bodentaster? Oder gibt's noch Alternativen zur Rolle? Wie gesagt, soll nur zum Grundangeln sein. Eine UL-Rute für Spoons habe ich zusätzlich


----------



## el.Lucio (7. Dezember 2020)

Wenn du die alte Ninja noch kriegst dann nimm die ohne lt. Die hat noch eine Ersatzspule. Größe hängt natürlich auch von deiner Rute ab. Prinzipiell würde ich eine 3000er vorziehen. Bodentaster, ich weiß ja nicht wie groß der Tümpel ist an dem du fischst. Bei mir reichen 8-10gr.


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Dezember 2020)

Avat-vila schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich liege mit meiner Ausrüstung im Klinsch. Diese ist in die Jahre gekommen - sie wurde mir vor mehr als 15 Jahren geschenkt - und muss ersetzt werden. Ich war am Wochenende am Forellensee und habe die Krise mit nicht mehr ordentlich funktionierender Bremse bekommen.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Für deinen Einsatszweck würde es auch die Laguna tun.








						Daiwa LAGUNA E 3000 B - Rolle - Angelrolle - Spinnrolle - Stationärrolle  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Daiwa LAGUNA E 3000 B - Rolle - Angelrolle - Spinnrolle - Stationärrolle in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Ist recht robust und hat ne E- Spule.
Ich bezweifle zwar das man die braucht wenn man nur 3 mal im Jahr an nen Forellen See geht.
Hab 2x die Laguna und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Grad für kürzere Session's mit der Float.
Hab schon einige Karpfen und Forellen damit gefangen. 
Mehr Rolle bekommst für den Preis nicht.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Dezember 2020)

Schau mal bei der Rolle nach WFT Fast, für dich sollte die 3500 passen. Steht aber manchmal auch unter Meeresrolle, da Salzwasser tauglich. Für deine Bedürfnisse wird sie mehr als genügen und vom Preis her ist sie absut nicht zu schlagen. Und bei deiner Größe der Forellen würde ich dir ein 0,25 Mono empfehlen, da solltest du alles mit heraus bekommen.


----------



## Bilch (7. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schau mal bei der Rolle nach WFT Fast, für dich sollte die 3500 passen. Steht aber manchmal auch unter Meeresrolle, da Salzwasser tauglich. Für deine Bedürfnisse wird sie mehr als genügen und vom Preis her ist sie absut nicht zu schlagen. Und bei deiner Größe der Forellen würde ich dir ein 0,25 Mono empfehlen, da solltest du alles mit heraus bekommen.


Ecusima Klon?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ecusima Klon?



Kann sein, habe sie noch nicht geöffnet. Meine ist eine 6000er, laeuft besser als 6000er Ninja A


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (8. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ecusima Klon?





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann sein, habe sie noch nicht geöffnet. Meine ist eine 6000er, laeuft besser als 6000er Ninja A


Da haste auch nichts verpasst. Ich würde da eher die Megaforce X, oder Da*wa Liberty nehmen, es sein denn man mag Kurbelgriffe (Wft Fast) für Hobbit Daumen.


----------



## Bilch (8. Dezember 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Da haste auch nichts verpasst. Ich würde da eher die Megaforce X, oder Da*wa Liberty nehmen, es sein denn man mag Kurbelgriffe (Wft Fast) für Hobbit Daumen.


Hast Du gute Erfahrungen mit diesen beiden Rollen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich sage mal so, bis jetzt (zwei Jahre) gibt es nichts zu meckern. Man merkt aber wie bei allen "billigen" Daiwas ein leichtes Kurbelspiel,was bei einer Catana trotz etlicher Satzer selbst nach vier Jahren nicht so ist.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2020)

Meine bislang eisernste Low Budget Rolle war und ist eine WFT Braid Spin. Eigentlich nur als Backup beschafft, hat sie 12 Jahre gemeinste Quälereien, darunter 4 Monate tagtäglich im Salzwasser, klaglos überstanden. Klar sieht man ihr und den insgesamt drei Spulen die Zeit an, aber gehen tut die immer noch ohne Fehl & Tadel.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Dezember 2020)

@Drehrumbum 
Ich habe keine Probleme mit dieser Griffart, meine Zauber hat sie , die Slam auch, die Crossfire ebenso. ( wenn ich weitermache ist der Thread voll) 
Und das der Threadstarter etwas günstiges für zwei Mal im Jahr wollte, die Fast gibt es bei Askari im Katalog für nen Zwanziger. Das mit den Griffen ist doch sowieso Geschmackssache, da muß jeder selber hinter stehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (8. Dezember 2020)

Na klar,ich sage ja auch nicht das die Rolle schlecht ist. Mir persönlich ist eben nur der Griff (3500er) zu klobig. 

Ich hatte das Teil nach dem Kauf nachfetten wollen, allerdings bekommt man den Seitendeckel (Schrauben wurden natürlich alle entfernt) nur mit Gewalt ab. Sowas habe ich noch nie vorher bei "Billigrollen" erlebt. Du kannst ja einmal berichten falls das Ding mal geöffnet wird.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Dezember 2020)

Ist zwar ein wenig OT, paßt aber gerade hier hin.

@Drehrumbum

Also Gewalt gibt es bei Angelrollen überhaupt nicht, außer sie sind uralt und die Schrauben haben gefressen. Einmal nachschmieren dauert keine 10 Min., Rotor entfernen, alle 4 Schrauben lösen ( ja, die 4te Schraube sitzt unter dem Rotor), Steckachse lösen und herausziehen, Tellerrad entfernen, Schmieren, in der entgegegengesetzten Reihenfolge wieder montieren.

@Bilch

Es ist ein Exclusima-Clon, Innenleben scheint bis auf die RLS gleich zu sein.


----------



## Bilch (8. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es ist ein Exclusima-Clon, Innenleben schein bis auf die RLS gleich zu sein.


Danke! Toll, dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast  Im Gegensatz zu den Daiwa Rollen, von denen wir nicht wissen, wie sie innen aussehen, können wir die WFT Fast den TE also bedenkenlos empfehlen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (9. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein wenig OT, paßt aber gerade hier hin.
> 
> @Drehrumbum
> 
> Also Gewalt gibt es bei Angelrollen überhaupt nicht, außer sie sind uralt und die Schrauben haben gefressen. Einmal nachschmieren dauert keine 10 Min., Rotor entfernen, alle 4 Schrauben lösen ( ja, die 4te Schraube sitzt unter dem Rotor), Steckachse lösen und herausziehen, Tellerrad entfernen, Schmieren, in der entgegegengesetzten Reihenfolge wieder montieren.



Um den Seitendeckel (meiner Fast 3500) zu lösen musste dieser trotz der 4 entfernten Schrauben  an der Aussparung (RLS) mit "Gewalt" angehoben werden, weil der gute bombenfest auf dem Gehäuse saß. Ich habe mir heute einmal den SPaß gemacht, und einen Bekannten gebeten seine WFT Fast (ebenfalls 3500er) zu öffnen. Auch dort war der Seitendeckel wie angeklebt.

Das die Fast ein Ecusima Klon ist bezweifle ich...


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Dezember 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Das die Fast ein Ecusima Klon ist bezweifle ich...



Da ich keine gleichgroße Esusima und Fast habe, kann ich es nur nach Fotos vermuten. Danach ist aber eine sehr starke Übereinstimmung gegeben, vor allem ist es kein Zauber-Klon, da sie ja kein Wormschaft hat




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Excusima 1000



	

		
			
		

		
	
Fast 6000

Eigentlich kann man diese Größen nicht miteinander vergleichen, aber auch hier die Übereinstimmung.


----------



## Avat-vila (10. Dezember 2020)

Uff, danke für eure Tipps  Es gibt die 3500 aktuell leider erst in 1-3 Monaten lieferbar. @Hecht100+ meinste die 5000er geht auch noch mit 0,25er oder ist die schon überdimensioniert?


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Dezember 2020)

Wenn du sie nicht ständig in der Hand halten musst geht fast jede Größe.  5000 ist schon sehr groß, da du aber mit Bodentaster angelst, sollte es klappen. Dafür hast du dann mehr Bremskraft, mehr als die 0,25 mm Schnur aushält.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2020)

@Avat-vila 
Hier hast du den Unterschied zwischen Fast 6000 und Daiwa Ninja 4000 A, vielleicht zeigt dir das, wie geringfügig der Unterschied ist. Die Fast 5000 wird kleiner sein als eine 4000er Daiwa Ninja A.


----------



## Bilch (11. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361683
> 
> 
> @Avat-vila
> Hier hast du den Unterschied zwischen Fast 6000 und Daiwa Ninja 4000 A, vielleicht zeigt dir das, wie geringfügig der Unterschied ist. Die Fast 5000 wird kleiner sein als eine 4000er Daiwa Ninja A.


Wir müssen den TE aber doch sagen, dass die alte Dawa Ninja 4000A eine sehr große Rolle ist 

@Avat-vila, @Hecht100+ hat ganz recht, die 5000 ist sogar für das Spinnfischen nicht zu groß. Ich weiss nicht warum heute eine 300 g Rolle schon als schwer bezeichnet ist; ich benutze schwerere Rollen für das Spinnfischen und ich bin ales andere als ein Muskelprotz. Natürlich muss aber die Rolle mit der Rute harmonieren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe extra die Ninja A genommen, weil die vorne weiter vorgeschlagen wurde wegen ihrer Ersatzspule.


----------



## Avat-vila (11. Dezember 2020)

Top, ich danke euch für eure Hilfe  dann wird es die 5000er werden


----------



## magi (11. Dezember 2020)

Ernsthaft?! Hier wird zu einer 410g Rolle mit lächerlichen 390-400 m Fassungsvermögen 0,25 mm für das Fischen am Forellenteich geraten...so eine Rolle schraubt man ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken an einen Pilke oder schwere Statio-Sinnrute...Das würde ich mir mind. 3 mal überlegen und MAXIMAL eine 3000er Grösse zulegen. Die Ninja wurde völlig zurecht empfohlen, wenn es gut & günstig sein soll..selbst die 2500er ist mehr als ausreichend für jede Forellenteichgrösse hier in DEU und fast ca. 190 m 0,25mm - bei 270 g Eigengewicht. Wenn du noch mehr ais deinem set up rausholen willst, bleib max. bei einer 0,22er.


----------



## Bilch (11. Dezember 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?! Hier wird zu einer 410g Rolle mit lächerlichen 390-400 m Fassungsvermögen 0,25 mm für das Fischen am Forellenteich geraten...so eine Rolle schraubt mal ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken an einen Pilke oder schwere Statio-Sinnrute...Das würde ich mind. 3 mal überlegen und MAXIMAL eine 3000er Grösse zulegen. Die Ninja wurde völlig zurecht empfohlen, wenn es gut & günstig sein soll..selbst die 2500er ist mehr als ausreichend für jede Forellenteichgrösse hier in DEU und fast ca. 190 m 0,25mm - bei 270 g Eigengewicht. Wenn du noch mehr ais deinem set up rausholen willst, bleib max. bei einer 0,22er.


Wir wissen eigentlich nicht, was für eine Rute der TE hat. Er hat immerhin von Grundangeln gesprochen. Und für eine größere Rute ist die WFT Fast definitiv nicht überdimensioniert. Die Rolle hat eben eine (zu)große Schnurfassung, aber der TE kann immer noch mit dicker Mono unterfüttern. Für das Süßwasserfischen hier in Europa (ausgenommen die ganz großen Fische) sind ehrlich gesagt fast alle Rollen was die Schnurfassung angeht überdimensioniert. Aber auf eine Grundrute kann man eben keine 1000er Rolle draufschrauben.

Aber ich gebe Dir trotzdem Recht, die Ninja 3000A oder 2500A ist für den TE eine sehr gute Wahl.

@Avat-vila, da die WFT Fast wahrscheinlich ein Ecusima Klon ist, kannst Du Dir auch noch andere Klone ansehen: WFT Fast Trout & SPin, WFT Fast Braid & Spin, Spro Passion, Ryobi Xenos, Ryobi Cynos und natürlich Ryobi Ecusima (GX).


----------

